# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  $20 USD Per Person / All-You-Can-Eat / Fresh Thin Crust Pizza 12:30 to 3:30pm RHP

## Rhodesresort

$20 USD Per Person / All-You-Can-Eat / Fresh Thin Crust Pizza 12:30 to 3:30pm RHP
Price includes;

* Free Shuttle to and from your Negril area hotel, and West End area hotel.

* Free Admittance to Rhodes Hall, and Samuel's Bay National Marine Park.

* All-you-can-eat thin crust pizza, from an assortment of fresh toppings.

* Live Chat during Ustream TV Broadcast, hosted by Jefferson.

CLICK Ustream as follows on Wednesday; 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/rhodes-hall-tv

Disounts all attractions during event only.

Please call to schecule pickup today;1-876-957-6422

----------

